# موبايلي دبلات شحن رصيد 30 بسعر مميز



## tjarksa (31 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ​ 






​ 


- موبايلي مسبقه الدفع رصيد 30 ريال . 
باقه حلا بلس . تشحن بأي مبلغ ينزل لك رصيد اضافي بنفس قيمة الشحن اللي شحنته . ​ 
تم البيع ولله الحمد :clapinghand:​


----------



## جوو الرياض (1 فبراير 2012)

*رد: موبايلي دبلات شحن رصيد 30 بسعر مميز*

دااائم تطربني بالجديد تحيااتي لك عزيزي ...مووفق


----------



## بسام البسام (14 مارس 2012)

*رد: موبايلي دبلات شحن رصيد 30 بسعر مميز*

توصيل طلبيات ومشاوير خاصة بالرياض 
0553955193​


----------

